# What girl names can be shortened to Charlie?



## bump#1

Im having a little girl and my son has called the baby 'baby Charlie',

My DH said he really likes the name Charlie for a girl. I like it as a NN but not an official name. I suggested Charlotte so we could shorten it to Charlie or Lottie - he' not a fan.

Is there any other names that you know of that could be NN to Charlie?


----------



## Dollybird

Charlene?


----------



## JJKCB

Charlotte
Charlene
Charie


----------



## cherrylips100

Charlize
Charla
Charlene


----------



## Maybe1daysoon

I have a cousin named Charlisa (her fathers name was Charles) her nn is Charlie


----------



## MummyMana

I have a friend called charleigh, she shortens it to Charli :)


----------



## trit

I know a cherrelle that goes by charlie


----------



## JJKCB

someones just been on TV called Charla


----------



## Krissykat1006

I saw a street today named Charlstine and I instantly thought of you :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Jade was very nearly just a Charlie no longer name as I don't like Charlotte x

Charlene
Carlotta
Charity
Charis


----------



## babydust818

If you really love Charlie and want just that... i say go for naming your baby just Charlie! :)


----------

